# What's it worth? 1948 Schwinn B-6 women's model



## cruiserfan (Jun 29, 2012)

Seeking your expert opinions on value for this bike, should I decide to sell it.  Pictures were taken on sale day.  It came missing the seat, grips, and tank (at least I think it originally came with a tank?).  The fender light needs some work.  The light cover and lens are in good shape, but the battery tray needs replaced.  Thanks!


----------



## mruiz (Jun 29, 2012)

If you part it. I would be intested in the head badge and wheels. If they are not tosted?
They are skip tooth, 1 inch pich.
 Mitch


----------



## jkent (Jun 29, 2012)

*sprocket?*

Why does it have skiptooth in the back but not on the front sprocket? Is that the way it came or has the front chain ring been changed?
I would be interested. Got any idea of what you want?


----------



## 46powerwagon (Jun 29, 2012)

*~Light cover and lens~*

If you part her out I would be interested in the headlight housing and the lens.  Thanks

Gary


----------



## cruiserfan (Jun 29, 2012)

*No skip tooth*

The rear wheel is missing the sprocket, but the front crank is not a skip tooth.  The crank appears to be the same age as the other parts, but maybe it's not original?  I'm not sure what year they moved away from the skip tooth?


----------



## oquinn (Jun 30, 2012)

*that's the kind that i buy*

what will you take


----------



## Rambler (Jun 30, 2012)

jkent said:


> Why does it have skiptooth in the back but not on the front sprocket? Is that the way it came or has the front chain ring been changed?
> I would be interested. Got any idea of what you want?




The wheels are not original or correct for this bike. The front sprocket is correct and likely original to the bike.


----------



## slick (Jun 30, 2012)

If it's a 48 i beleive the front sprocket is wrong. I have a 48 boys and mine has the phantom style sprocket on it. The wheels have been replaced also. Still a good candidate to bring back to life and sell as is. Don't part it out. They sell that badge repop from memory lane, and the headlights are all over ebay.


----------



## Rambler (Jun 30, 2012)

slick said:


> If it's a 48 i beleive the front sprocket is wrong. I have a 48 boys and mine has the phantom style sprocket on it. The wheels have been replaced also.




The sprocket is most likely correct. Girls Schwinn bikes of the 40's-50's almost exclusively used circle sprockets 1/2" pitch and 1" pitch regardless of model. Schwinn catalogs almost never show any girls balloon tire bike with anything except a circle sprocket. While the boys bikes on the other hand used the small heart (phantom style) 1/2" pitch or large heart 1" pitch sprockets and circle sprockets of both 1/2" pitch and 1" pitch. Check any Schwinn catalog from the  40's-50's if you don't believe me.


----------



## jkent (Jun 30, 2012)

*For sale/not for sale?????*

I made reply on post and sent PM with no reply Quess it's NOT FOR SALE!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 30, 2012)

*Its worth...*

ITS WORTH WHAT SOMEONE WILL PAY FOR IT....SO I CAN GIVE 50.00 SHIPPED


----------



## slick (Jun 30, 2012)

SJ_BIKER said:


> ITS WORTH WHAT SOMEONE WILL PAY FOR IT....SO I CAN GIVE 50.00 SHIPPED




Haha!! Here we go with another post that will explode with hurt feelings over a joke. Where's Dave Marko at?


----------



## Boris (Jun 30, 2012)

slick said:


> Haha!! Here we go with another post that will explode with hurt feelings over a joke. Where's Dave Marko at?




I'm over here in the corner crying, because you hurt my feelings Slick.


----------



## greenephantom (Jun 30, 2012)

Neat bike.  It is, however, likely worth quite a bit more as parts than as a (semi) complete bike.  Here's what you have going against it: women's model, so-so condition, incomplete.  As it sits, maybe $150 - $200 depending on your local market, and most of the value is going to be in the front end (locking springer, fenderlite & fender combo).  And most likely any collector who gets this bike will part it out.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## slick (Jun 30, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> I'm over here in the corner crying, because you hurt my feelings Slick.




Dave, I didn't mean it toward you. I meant usually you are the one doing the jabbing and other people are getting there feelings hurt, or taking it too seriously.

Btw when i get a more reliable bike hauler i want to come up ther and ride with you oregonians. (or people from oregon) for those of you who think i might have had a few too many to spell. Haha!!


----------



## Boris (Jun 30, 2012)

slick said:


> Dave, I didn't mean it toward you. I meant usually you are the one doing the jabbing and other people are getting there feelings hurt, or taking it too seriously.
> 
> Btw when i get a more reliable bike hauler i want to come up ther and ride with you oregonians. (or people from oregon) for those of you who think i might have had a few too many to spell. Haha!!




I know, I was just FURTHER illustrating your point about how touchy it can get around here sometimes. It would be great to ride with you. I don't want to sidetrack this thread any further though. Now it's your turn to cry.


----------



## slick (Jun 30, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> I know, I was just FURTHER illustrating your point about how touchy it can get around here sometimes. It would be great to ride with you. I don't want to sidetrack this thread any further though. Now it's your turn to cry.




Or LOL!!!! Ok where to move to next.......Hmmmm......


----------



## how (Jul 1, 2012)

The thing of most value on the bike is the head light and springer after that there isnt much.
The sprocket is correct.

I dont like to part out bikes,,it is bad karma, but one like that would cost too much to put back in service and not worth much after.

I paid 20 for this one and wouldnt part it out,,,so it will just stay with me.


----------



## Buster1 (Jul 1, 2012)

Since NO one actually answered the question...what's it worth.  ('cept Greenphantom).   I'll interject.

I think it's WORTH $200-$250


----------



## cruiserfan (Jul 1, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks to everyone who responded, it was informative and entertaining.  I suspected the bike might be worth more parted out, but hate to do that so will keep her in one piece for the time being.  SJ_BIKER, I'll have to pass on the $50 offer as tempting as that sounds .  jkent, sorry I didn't get your PM offer if you want to send it again.  Aaron in OH.


----------

